# 2.0 Turbo Diesel Sub Forum ???



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

rohinsadh said:


> Can the Admin/Moderator start a forum for 2.0 Turbo Diesel - This is the only Cruze sold in India and the most powerful unit


Look under "Forum" there are heaps of threads about the Turbo Diesel. While the diesel in my car is like yours the US version is different and has UREA injection which mine doesn't.

Chevy Cruze Diesel General Discussion

[h=2]Chevy Cruze Diesel General Discussion[/h] (163 Viewing)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here are the two forum category's I found when looking for diesel, enjoy. 

Chevy Cruze Diesel General Discussion

Chevy Cruze Diesel Technical Discussion


----------



## Bakhva (Feb 10, 2021)

Can somebody assist me how can I buy this turbo air intake pipe?


----------

